
Effort Neglect and the Second Textbook - wintercarver
https://medium.com/@kevinconnolly/effort-neglect-and-the-second-textbook-434a3400be2f
======
wintercarver
Author here - just thought I'd share this personal story on the topic of
learning, as there's a lot of reference and resource sharing here (which I
love!). I think it's important to reflect on the long slog of continued
effort. Hope you enjoy. I am trying to improve my writing, so any feedback or
comments welcome.

